

Mac OS X 10.6.3 Released - kvs
http://www.tuaw.com/2010/03/29/10-6-3-released/

======
joshu
When will they release TRIM support? I am sad.

~~~
blasdel
Maybe when it actually boosts real world benchmarks.

Maybe once drives start shipping with it enabled, so you suffer a massive
performance degradation without TRIM being called by the OS (since the
firmware isn't collecting its own garbage).

Maybe once Intel can ramp up their production enough to take OEM customers for
their SSDs and it can really go mainstream.

------
thwarted
There are reports of 10.6.3 causing problems with MacFusion/sshfs, so if you
rely on MacFuse to access files remotely, take caution.

References: [http://groups.google.com/group/macfusion-
devel/browse_thread...](http://groups.google.com/group/macfusion-
devel/browse_thread/thread/7a1a111327b03d06/379eca24c017d8a5) , and a guy in
my office who sent an email out after his 10.6.3 upgrade was useless for him.

~~~
pak
Yep, this issue bit me. There's no real fix, but to keep sshfs working you can
grab the Leopard static binary:
<http://code.google.com/p/macfuse/wiki/MACFUSE_FS_SSHFS> and mount your
volumes from the command line.

This has happened before; I wish MacFusion weren't so fragile.

------
sashthebash
I wish Apple silently included support for new MBPs and will release those
things soon. Getting really tired of waiting for new ones.

------
chris24
10.6.1 was 71MB, 10.6.2 was 473MB, and 10.6.3 is.. > 700MB? Has an Apple
update ever been that large?

~~~
invisible
To be fair, the 10.6.3 update is actually ~437MB via Software Update. The
Combo update includes all past updates (1.6.1 and 1.6.2).

------
bdwalter
Installed just fine for me, although I see zero evidence of it actually doing
anything for me.

------
jleyank
FWIW, X11 has been upgraded to a newer xquartz version, restoring 16-bit
accumulation buffers.

~~~
duskwuff
... but if you really care about X11 support, you should probably be using the
XQuartz releases anyway (<http://xquartz.macosforge.org/>). They're still
"official", just not guaranteed to be as stable as OS updates.

------
schammy
Mind. Blown.

~~~
Sam_Odio
Why?

I don't mean to be snarky. I don't actually understand why this is a "mind
blowing" release (other than the fact that it was released by Apple).

~~~
noarchy
The sheer size of this update gets me. 10.6.2 ran just fine for me, and I
haven't noticed a thing since I installed today's update.

